# AU:  Northlands



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

It is mid-afternoon on the 8th of Flameleaf, and a cool breeze brings the promise of rain tomorrow.  Your caravan is bound for Ke-Donal, a prospecting town some 280 miles north-northeast of Ao-Manasa.  The area has been calm of late, so little trouble is expected, but Varaten the Sentinel, guard-captain to the caravan, insists on maintaining a full watch.  The rest of the wagon train is relaxed and jovial, with many prospectors eagerly discussing their chances and plans, and many merchants happily comparing the ways in which they intend to fleece said prospectors.  Winter seems very far away, despite the chill, and even the most diligent guards have gotten into the cheerful mood.  By midnight tomorrow, you will have reached your destination.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 19, 2003)

Kai-Moash strides along, his giant maul slung nonchalantly over one of his broad shoulders.  Closing his eyes for a moment, he savors the gentle wind and wonders, somewhat romantically, how far and over what lands it has traveled to greet him here.  He feels a bit too awkward, not to mention too tall, to strike up a conversation with anyone.  Instead, he daydreams about the smithy he plans on establishing once they reach Ke-Donal.  

It doesn't take his mind long to wander from such practical concerns to imagining himself defending the town from a sudden invasion of brigands seeking to plunder the prospectors.  His brow furrows slightly as he envisions each swing and stroke of the battle, his imaginary self whacking and hewing through attackers on every side.  In no time, the townsfolk have thronged around him to congratulate and thank him for saving their lives.  In his mind's eye, he pictures a soft hand resting on his arm and feminine voice saying, "You must have been so brave."  "It was nothing," he gruffly replies.  Absorbed in his own thoughts, Kai-Moash stumbles slightly over a stone and nearly careens into a wagon before regaining his balance.

His face reddens slightly and he straightens his shoulders, glancing surreptitiously about to see if anyone observed his clumsiness.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Jonas Temm, human akashic/unfettered*

Jonas Temm rides alongside the caravan moving from one group of travelers to another, talking to everyone there.  He walks with a very assured stride, very confident in himself.  He wears a nicely tailored leather coat and a deep purple cloak.  He appears out of place as a caravan guard, but his carefree manner and very personal approach tend to make people see past that.  On his back he sports a long staff studded with many sharp spikes and on his hip some can see a very well crafted crossbow.  The staff has numerous decorative runes running along its length and the crossbow has very intricate metalwork detailed into it.  The horse he rides on is a light grey gelding and it too mirrors its masters confident step.

As he talks with the various groups of people travelling with the caravan, Jonas makes notes about everyone in his mind.  He likes to know the people he is travelling with. Indeed many of the merchants seem at ease talking with him and take no offence to his joining in on their discussions, nor do the prospectors or the other guards for that matter.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 19, 2003)

Tenkar rides alongside the caravan, replaying the situation that got him here.  _This is not the job for a hero_ he thinks.  _Not that I am a hero, the gods themselves know that well. Next time I hold on to my gold and I'll buy a map to a tomb or such... not be stuck escorting a caravan because I am a week from hunting my own dinner_.  Such thoughts occupy Tenkar's mind as scans the surrounding for bandits and such.  _At least some of the others that signed up for this seem like decent lads and such.  Would that I have saved my coins and bought the map I saw.  Least I shall eat well and the conversation is good.  Jonas seems to hold himself well, though Kai needs to watch where he walks._


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 19, 2003)

From atop her somewhat moth-eaten steed, Esme glances somewhat listlessly about.  she catches the giant's stumble and allows a brief smile to cross her face, but then the gloom takes hold of her again as she rides along lost in her thoughts.

her horse is piebald-colored, bought cheaply, a little more cheerful than her rider.  Esme is wearing strong, serviceable clothes, albeit a little dull in color - a jerkin worn over a mid-length split-skirt, both made of reddish brown leather.  She hasn't talked much as of yet, although she has answered briefly to any questions put to her.


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Galed maintains an easy pace as he rides along near the head of the caravan.  He is very aware that his plain blue surcoat does not conceal the quality of the armour he wears, or the fine longsword at his hip.  _I must stand out like a sore thumb here,_  he thinks to himself.  _Although I don't seem to be the only one who's out of place.  I wonder if I'm not the only one who joined this caravan to get away from something._

Despite the placidness of the surroundings, he keeps a watchful eye on the road ahead.  _No excuse for easing up on discipline; an order's an order._  Still, he finds himself growing increasingly curious about his new companions and does not go untouched by their levity.  As the day wears on Galed becomes less taciturn and begins to talk a bit with the others, but still can't bring himself to shirk too much on his duties.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

Night falls, and Varaten orders the wagons circled.  The mules are brought inside the circle and tethered, and some begin cooking supper. Jonas is placed on the first watch, Galed and Tenkar on the last.  As darkness falls a little early this time of year, many of those in the train continue to chat around campfires well into the night.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 19, 2003)

Kai-Moash sits at the outer edge of the circle of fire-light, his belly full.  Slightly out of tune, he hums an ancient, Giant melody to himself.  These are the times that he wishes he wasn't quite so imposing and that he could talk with people as easily as … well … someone like Jonas.  He wouldn't mind taking part in the caravan's joyful mood, but he doesn't really know how.  Instead, he listens to the chatter, feeling himself somewhat excited by the idea of prospecting and gold.  Perhaps more than a forge awaits him in Ke-Donal.


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Galed finds that he isn't tired yet after eating some supper and tending to his horse.  His practical side tells him he should go to sleep right away to be well-rested for his watch duties later that night, but he is unable to contain a growing sense of excitement about his journey.  _It feels good to be out on my own like this.  Maybe I can do some real good here, instead of working for an Order more concerned with restoring the past than doing good in the present._

While pondering where his travels might take him, Galed finds himself observing the solitary Giant on the edge of the campsite.  His people had been the source of so much contention between Galed and his father.  _I don't think he's said a word to anyone all day--he seems even more out of place than I do here._ 

Intrigued, Galed walks over to the imposing figure and confidently introduces himself.  "Hello there.  I'm Galed.  What brings you on this journey?"  After exchanging pleasantries, he quickly turns the conversation to what he knows best.  "It looks like you could fell an ox with that maul of yours.  Have you had much combat training with it?"


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 20, 2003)

Kai-Moash chuckles deeply.  _Perhaps I’m not such an outcast … _

"Not really, my friend.  I’m a smith by trade.  A simple hammer is more comfortable in my hands than this,” he says, patting the maul.  "But, the principles are the same, I imagine.  Smashing foes can’t be much different than hammering out nails."

He makes a deep rumbling noise at his own joke, but cuts it short self-consciously.

"You, on the other hand, wear your weapon like you know how to use it.  Are you an old hand at this guard business?"


----------



## tenkar (Nov 20, 2003)

Tenkar observes the the conversation from a short distance as he prepares his bedroll for sleep.   _I expect Galed knows how much sleep he needs.  It is obviously less then I.  Eh, I'll chat Galed up during our watch and see what brings him here_.  Tenkar removes his chain mail shirt and settles in for some shut eye, his sword in hand underneath his bedroll.


----------



## Arden (Nov 20, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> "You, on the other hand, wear your weapon like you know how to use it.  Are you an old hand at this guard business?"




Galed smiles slightly at the question.  "At the guard business, no.  I'm a servant of the Light.  I signed on with the caravan to get a chance to travel a bit--find some place that I might be needed."  _Not a lie, but not the whole truth either ,_Galed chides himself.  _Oh well, it can't be helped.  No one here needs to know who my family is, Kai-Moash least of all._

"So you're a smith, then.  Do you plan to set up a shop when we reach Ke-Donal?"  Galed keeps up the conversation for a few more minutes, before his natural sense of responsibility returns, and he excuses himself to seek out his bedroll.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 20, 2003)

Esme sits uncomfortably close to the fire and watches the night's proceedings with a dour look upon her face.  The flickering of the flames seems augmented in the reflections in her eyes; her face is flush from the heat, turning its normally gray cast orange-pink, similar to a piece of metal upon the forge.

Any who approach her are quickly turned aside by the curtness of her replies and the unbearable proximity of the heat.  She sits in silence for several hours, sizing up those who seem as out-of-place as she feels, in particular the clumsy giant and the warrior who looks like he'd be more at place in a fancy banquet hall than guarding a caravan.

After a few hours, Esme curls up in her bedroll, satisfied that those who guard the encampment are vigilant, serious souls.

[OOC:  I'm currently away at a conference for a few days, so my posting may be sporadic throughout the weekend.  I'll do my best to keep up.    ]


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Jonas Temm, human akashic/unfettered*

Jonas makes his first rounds about the caravan making sure that everything is in order.  At the moment his cover is very important and he doesnt want to look like he is slacking off.  Once he is finished a tour of the outside ring he will come back towards the fire to see who is still awake.  Spotting Galed and Kai-Moash speaking a little ways from the fire he approaches.  

"Evening gents.  Its a fine night is it not? Wrap up tight, this night looks like it might get colder. Have no worry though I will keep the fire lit.  So what brings you both so far north?"


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 20, 2003)

Kai-Moash bids Galed a good night, thoughtfully watching him leave.  _A servant of the light.  It must be nice to have a one's purpose in life all figured out.  Ah well, perhaps I'll discover mine soon ... perhaps tomorrow._

He unfolds his massive bedroll and beings to prepare for bed as Jonas approaches.  Kai-Moash chats with Jonas, telling him about his plan to start a smithy before asking, "And you?  Have you been guarding caravans long?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2003)

Aside from small talk made around various banked fires, the night is quiet.  Dawn brings the rain promised yesterday, though it is a drab drizzle rather than a downpour.  The gray, chilly weather only slightly dampens the spirits of the wagon train, as all know they will make Ke-Donal by nightfall.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 22, 2003)

Tenkar looks distrustingly at the rain falling down around him.  He mentions to Galed: "Rain plays tricks with sounds... can't be sure what is near and what is far.  Keep your eyes open, its a good time for a raid."  Tenkar adjusts his bow beneath his cloak, ensuring that its oiled string is dry and ready for use.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 22, 2003)

Kai-Moash trudges along, daydreaming as usual.  When he gets the chance, he chats with Jonas and Galed when they ride near him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Jonas Temm*

Jonas too seems to feel the melancholy of rainy dreary day.  He plods along atop his steed speaking to a few of the other travelers but mostly content to stay silent for once.  As Kai-Moash approaches a smile crosses his face, after the long talk he had with the giant last night he feels quite comfortable around him.  The simple giant seems to play no part in the political patronizing that so many of his kind characterize which is very refreshing to Jonas. 

"The weather certainly has turned sour, has it not my friend?"


----------



## Arden (Nov 23, 2003)

tenkar said:
			
		

> Tenkar looks distrustingly at the rain falling down around him.  He mentions to Galed: "Rain plays tricks with sounds... can't be sure what is near and what is far.  Keep your eyes open, its a good time for a raid."




"Aye, we'll do well to keep our eyes sharp today," Galed pulls on his helmet and loosens his sword on its sheath as he replies to Tenkar.  "Hopefully better things await us in Ke-Donal."  _Tenkar seems like a solid man.  I'll be glad to have him at my side if there's any trouble on the road._  Galed saddles up, ready for whatever the day will bring.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 23, 2003)

Esme rides along, absently playing with the locks in Bess' mane.  It feels to her that the weather is merely mirroring her usual baleful mood, and ironically that makes her a little more aware of those around her.  Letting any light chatter she hears wash over her like the moisture in the air, she focuses on Tenkar's words of caution.  Pulling her cloak a little more closely around her, she looks a little suspiciously into the gloom surrounding them, listening carefully.

[spot check +4, listen check +4]

She thinks to herself, _all this wet is somewhat dampening the fire that warms me._


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 23, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "The weather certainly has turned sour, has it not my friend?"




"Indeed it has," agrees Kai-Moash, shifting his maul from his left shoulder to his right.  "The warmth of a forge sounds nice to me, now.  A tankard of something hot would be welcome, too.  I hope there is a good tavern in Ke-Donal."

He smiles broadly at the thought.  After a few moments of quiet reflection, he adds, "You guards have had a blessedly uneventful journey.  I can think of nastier surprises than rain."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2003)

"Too true my friend, a nice hot mug of cider would wet the pallet and warm the body.  Heres to such luck as we can find just the place.  The guard duty on this trek has been particularily easy, has it not.  I can only hope that my luck continues for this is easy money." Jonas replies.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 23, 2003)

As Esme listens to their banter of taverns, her eyes momentarily seems to glow red as she thinks of a hot whiskey sliding down to warm her belly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 23, 2003)

Despite its gloom, the day passes little more eventfully than that before it.  Galed thinks he sees something move beyond the mist, but his eyes can't quite pick out enough features to be sure that it's not just his imagination.  Shortly after sunset, the caravan finally reaches Ke-Donal.  Due to the late hour, you are greeted by few townsfolk.  Varatel makes a terse announcement.  "Since tomorrow is 10 Na-Vesto, Warrior's Day, we will all be staying at least for one day.  If you plan to take part in the tournaments, get some rest."


----------



## Arden (Nov 23, 2003)

"Warrior's Day tomorrow--I lost track of the date."  Galed puts a hand on Tenkar's shoulder, "What do you say, Tenkar?  Are you up for the challenge.  It might be a good chance to shake off some of the rust we've been gathering on this journey."


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 23, 2003)

"Hmmm, tournaments, eh?" booms Kai-Moash, stepping up beside Tenkar and Galed.  "Perhaps I should enter, too.  It'll be good publicity for my new smithy - even if I you two beat me silly."

He squints and glances about.

"Now, where's the tavern?  Nothing like a tankard of ale to insure a good night's sleep."


----------



## tenkar (Nov 23, 2003)

Tenkar tries to hide the excitement from his eyes, and succeeds just partially.  "Aye, perhaps you are right, tho I long for a good nite's sleep on something softer then a bedroll.  Well, after a good ale or two that is."  He gives Kai-Moash a friendly wink: "Lead on good smith... find us a tavern with good ale, good gossip, and a chance to size up our competition."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 23, 2003)

There are numerous inns in town, owing to the highly transient population, and despite the holiday you are all able to find affordable lodging.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 24, 2003)

*Esme the bitter*

Esme hurries after the men in an effort to catch up with them before they get too far.  Bitterly, she reflects upon the unwanted attention she has received in the past as an unaccompanied woman, and the necessary rudeness with which she defended her solitude.  Tonight at least she can have the advantage of being a member of a group, albeit a rather quiet and surly member.  

_They seem so garrulous, they'll surely allow me to fade into the background, surrounded by their chatter.  They have thus far..._, she thinks to herself.


----------



## Atelos (Nov 25, 2003)

Phain sits alone at a table in an inn, sipping wine from a glass only slightly larger than a human shot glass.

_Sigh.  It's been months since Sadune dissappeared and I still have no better leads than the rumors of shadow troll activity in this area.  It looks as if I might have to pursue some other goal and wait for Dembu (God of dead ends when hunting for something important) to relent.

Now that's an odd group that just entered this inn; a giant, and three humans, one of them a female with *orange* hair of all things.  The common room is nearly full tonight and it looks like my table is the only one with vacant chairs; it seems I'm about to get some dining companions._

Phain welcomes the strangers to his table, while he is polite he makes no effort to initiate a conversation with them, but instead listens as his new dining companions speak among themselves.

[OOC: Sorry for not showing up sooner, I've been sick and real life has been busy, I should be able to be more active now.]


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 25, 2003)

Sipping the warm whiskey from the mug she holds, Esme looks longing at the hearth across the room and the filled tables near it.  _I'm still so cold..._ 
She glances at the faen whose table they invaded.  _much quieter than most I've met...  looks kinda sad too...  I wonder why..._ 

She seems to nod slightly to herself and faint but grim smile crosses her face as she stares into the steaming reddish gold liquid in her mug.  _Well, who wouldn't be, in this fickle life, now or eventually.  Promises of happiness are mere fairytales._

With a slight frown, she shakes her head a little, as if to clear it. A little tired of her dark thoughts for company, she sits up straighter to listen more attentively to the conversation going on around her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Jonas Temm, human akashic/unfettered*

Out of the foul weather and into a tavern, Jonas seems immersed in his element.  He joins the others around the table with the quiet faen for a few moments.  But soon he is off circulating among the other tavern patrons.  Before too long he has met everyone in the room and is surrounded by the attention.  He laughs and jokes with many, but with subtle gestures and looks he has managed to intimidate quite a few that might have wanted to cause him or his companions any trouble.  He momentarily focuses trying to pull information from the collective memory of the tavern. Armed with the knowledge gained from the akashic memory he sets out to buy a few drinks and find out what he can from the assembled patrons.









*OOC:*


intimidate +20, bluff +11, diplomacy +11, gather information +9, sense motive +4.  He will also use his Akashic ability Skill Memory to gain another +2 to gather information.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 27, 2003)

"Ah, so what say you all?  If what surrounds us is a sample of our competition I think we shall do fine."  Tenkar smiles broadly as he speaks.  It is a friendly smile.  "Would that this establishment had a musician of sorts to go with the drinks, but over all I would say this is a fine place."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2003)

The other patrons of the bar seem both cheerful and boisterous, though the alcohol flowing freely may be contributing.  The talk mostly focuses on the favorites in the tournaments tomorrow, with Varatel and the mayor, a massive giantess named Eai-Drona as the favorites.  Bets are being made, with the current odds giving Varatel 2:3 against.  It appears that anyone and everyone not clearly infirm will be competing tomorrow.

(Jonas, you learn little except that a substantial sum has been placed on a faen called the Darkling Blade, at long odds)


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 27, 2003)

*Esme the bitter*

Esme remains sitting in the background shadows, but the whiskey has warmed her enough for her to allow a mild smile at Tenkar's banter.  She idly wonders to herself what kind of competitions there will be on the morrow, knowing full well that her strength is not such as would be favorably showcased in such an arena.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Jonas Temm, human akashic/unfettered*

Not one to miss out on the fun, Jonas will play the long odds and place a small bet on Darkling Blade, 3 silver coins out to do nicely.  At another bookie, Jonas will place a small bet on one of his friends,  say 3 more silver coins on Kai-Moash.  He will of course check around at a few of those taking bets to see who offers the best odds on both of those competitors.  After he has finished socalizing with some of the crowd, he will return to the table with his friends and buy them all another round.

"Here here lads, our fine company ought to fare quite well tomorrow I think.  How many of us will join the competitions? I certainly will."


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 28, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Here here lads, our fine company ought to fare quite well tomorrow I think.  How many of us will join the competitions? I certainly will."




Taking a hearty swig from his tankard, Kai-Moash smiles broadly at Jonas.  "I will as well.  It will be a pleasant change from all this travelling.  Though I hope we don't have to compete with each other directly."  Kai-Moash winks slightly.  "It would grieve my heart to give a travelling companion a good drubbing."

"And what about you?" asks Kai-Moash, turning to Esme and the quiet Phain.  "Will you be participating as well?"


----------



## Arden (Nov 28, 2003)

Galed politely declines the second tankard of ale offered by Jonas.  

"You seem confident of your success tomorrow, Kai-Moash," he says, turning to the Giant.  "You certainly have a warrior's strength, but you might find that skill also counts for something on the tournament grounds.  Anyway, none of us will fare well tomorrow without rest and a clear head in the morning."  Bidding the group good night, he heads to his room.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 28, 2003)

"Aye, Galed speaks the truth.  It is time for me to rest well.  I bid you all goodnite".  Tenkar finishes his drink and makes his way to his room.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 28, 2003)

Conversations and betting die down, as combatants and bookies alike seek their beds.  Bladesong dawns crisp and bright, a perfect day for fighting in heavy armor.   As the town lacks sufficient space for such a large gathering, the tourney is held just outside the walls.  The officials mediating the games place rods in circles, stringing cord between them to delineate the rings for the matches.  The first match seems relatively disorganized, with contestants being paired up randomly and handed padding for their weapons.  Any who wish to enter must do so now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2003)

Jonas Temm steps up to the officials, "I Jonas Temm, of the Ka-Rone Temm's will partake in this event in the spirit of Warrior's Day".


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 29, 2003)

Jonas's imposing demeanor evidently makes an impression on the stewards, as he is quickly paired up with a dangerous-looking sibeccai.  He simply smiles as he lashes the padding onto his khopesh, carefully avoiding the many hooks and jags on the blade's surface.

(The first round of combats will likely be resolved without any rolls, but I'm going to wait until everyone has had a chance to join before doing so.)


----------



## Arden (Nov 29, 2003)

Galed promptly follows Jonas's lead, his armour flashing in the bright sunlight.  "I am Galed, servant of the Light.  I would test myself in this tournament, with your permission."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 29, 2003)

Casting about quickly for a competitor for Galed, a steward grabs an old, grizzled-looking man with a staff.  As Galed enters the ring, he notices that the man is gripping the staff like a spear, and has padded only one end.  It appears that he may know what he's doing.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 29, 2003)

Kai-Moash eases up to the officials, his maul draped lazily across his shoulders.  "I am Kai-Moash, a blacksmith by trade.  Today, I will show the town how I wield a hammer."  He smiles broadly.

_... or I'll make a fool of myself.  One of the two._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 29, 2003)

A massive human, large enough to pass for a giant in a bad light, steps up, smiling.  He too carries a massive hammer, and bears the freckled scars of a man who has spent much time over a forge.  "Ho, friend giant, shall we try our skills together?"  A steward locates a ring for the two smiths.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 29, 2003)

Tenkar makes his way up to the front to register with the rest.  "Tenkar, Swordman and Adventurer.  I am here to test myself." 

If I fail badly then I am a bigger fool then my father ever thought me to be.
(damn italics is bugged for me right now... so the above is Tenkar's train of thought


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 30, 2003)

Tenkar is met in the ring by a man younger and more nervous-appearing than himself.  He wears ill-fitting, second-hand chain, and brandishes a greatsword which has seen better days.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 1, 2003)

Jonas's battle begins easily, but the sibeccai shows great stamina, dragging the fight on for ten full minutes before Jonas finally lands a blow solid enough to end the match.

Galed's match is somewhat swifter, as he shatters his opponent's staff in the third exchange of blows.  The judges award him victory for this display of power.

Kai-Moash and the other smith exchange relatively few blows, as their light armor encourages dodging, not parrying.  The giant's reach wins out in the end, as his opponent simply cannot enter range without exposing himself.

Tenkar's fight is over almost before it begins; the youth is obviously inexperienced and no match for a trained warrior.

A half-hour break is announced before the next match, while the judges and stewards confer on proper placements.  Water, iced beverages, and salty snacks are served to replenish what the combatants have lost.  Victors and the defeated mingle freely, chatting amongst themselves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2003)

After the long fight, Jonas moves over to his friends to see how their matches went.  He is very happy to see that Kai-Moash won his bout.  He grabs a few refreshments, though a nice ale would hit the spot.  Then he heads over to find out how some of the other fighters picked to win have done in their first rounds. He is curious about this Darkling Blade he bet on and will try to find out who the man is and how he did.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 1, 2003)

Kai-Moash takes a deep drink of water and then splashes some on his hands, wiping it over his face and hair to cool himself.  Still dripping, he grins at his companions.

"So far so well, my friends.  That was quite a blow, Galed, that you landed on that fellow's staff."

Kai-Moash glances about, looking for the smith that he felled.  If he finds him, he will offer to buy him a drink later, both because Kai-Moash is a good sport and because he wishes to make a good business connection.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 1, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> He is curious about this Darkling Blade he bet on and will try to find out who the man is and how he did.




Jonas speaks to a man regarding the Darkling Blade. "Not a man at all, stranger.  A quickling woman.  She's that one over there, with the funny marks on her face."  He indicates a woman wearing a snakeskin coat, sinuous tattoos covering her left eye and cheek.  She bears a pair of slender daggers, and moves with a serpentine grace.  "She won the fight, of course.  Up against one of the Mayor's Guard.  He could barely see her, much less hit her.  It's not natural how fast she is.  Not natural at all."


----------



## Arden (Dec 1, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> "So far so well, my friends.  That was quite a blow, Galed, that you landed on that fellow's staff."




"You acquitted yourself well too, Kai-Moash.  That reach of yours is impressive--try to use it to your best advantage."  Galed surveys the rest of the field as he talks with the Giant, trying to pick out some of the other winners.  "So are you looking forward to the next match.  Who do you think we'll draw next?"


----------



## darkdancer (Dec 2, 2003)

*Esme the bitter*

Esme idly watches some of the various matches, vaguely impressed by the obvious skills of her companions.  After a while, she becomes a little bored - _men and their little contests of strength ... as if that's what _real_ valor is... _- and wanders off to find some refreshment, _perhaps there's some of that lovely hot whiskey I had last night ..._


----------



## tenkar (Dec 2, 2003)

"See, the confidence I had in us was well founded.  'Course, as the field narrows the battles will be all the tougher".  Tenkar takes a long, deep swig of water to quench his thirst.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 2, 2003)

"Hmm very interesting, thank you.  Hope I dont end up facing her." Jonas replies.  He then returns to his friends seeing them resting before their next bouts.  "Well we have all made it to the next round eh?  I sincerely hope that we will not face one another yet, it would be grand if we would all advance together into the finals."

[ooc: I will be away till the 9th. autopilot me till then please.  Ps if I face one of the other party members I will make sure that I dont win and do so as subtly as possible.  Party cohesion and all that.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

The next match is announced, and the contestants assigned to their rings.  Jonas and Galed are both up against sibeccai of the Mayor's Guard, and Tenkar faces a human prospector who has come to town specifically for the tournament.  Kai-Moash, on the other hand, was drawn by lot to face the Mayor herself.  Fighting with a glaive in one hand, she is a formidable, if slow opponent.  Entering the ring, she salutes Kai-Moash, saying "Welcome to Ke-Donal, young friend.  May your time here be pleasant, and may the better warrior win."

(Time to roll for initiative, FaenFriend.  Also, post your AC, attack bonuses, and other relevant stats.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 5, 2003)

Stretching his arms out to either side until his elbows make a cracking sound, Kai-Moash eases in the ring and inclines his head.

"It is an honor to visit your town, as well as to match skills with you."

_Was that too formal?  How polite does one have to be to the mayor?_

Kai-Moash holds his great maul in both hands, sizing up his opponent and waiting for the match to begin.  Even if he can move faster than the mayor, he will still wait for her to approach.  The moment that she is within striking distance, he will attempt to knock the glaive from her hand.


Initiative roll = 12
Size: Large
AC: 14
Great Maul +8 [+8 melee, +1 masterwork, -1 large, 2d8 [+9 Str (two handed)], x2, B]
HP: 27 (dying if at -3)
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +2
Disarm with Maul vs One-handed Glaive: +16 (+8 melee, +4 weapon size, +4 two handed weapon)

OOC: I'm assuming she's a giant and is about my size, is that correct?  Is she wearing armor?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

(She is your size, but the glaive is a reach weapon, so you have to step in to disarm.  Fortunately, you are faster than she by a long shot.  She is wearing a breastplate, and carrying a large shield.)

Kai-Moash steps in, swinging his maul in a stunning arc.  It snaps the glaive from Eai-Drona's hand easily, flinging it out of the ring.  With a surprised look of respect, she falls back, pulling out a padded mace.

(Your move again.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 5, 2003)

Without hesitating, Kai-Moash shifts his weight to his forward leg and swivels his entire upper body, bringing the maul whipping back with all his strength in an exact reverse-arc.

Power Attack: Attack Roll becomes +7, damage becomes 2d8 +10


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> Without hesitating, Kai-Moash shifts his weight to his forward leg and swivels his entire upper body, bringing the maul whipping back with all his strength in an exact reverse-arc.




Eai-Drona swivels, blocking the massive blow with her shield, and returning with a blow which nearly knocks Kai-Moash off his feet. (15 subdual)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 5, 2003)

"Oooooof," says Kai-Moash, struggling to get air into his lungs.

_Whoa.  I'm outclassed here.  Better get that mace out of her hands ... _

Kai-Moash focuses all his strength on wacking the weapon out of the mayor's hand.


Disarm with Maul vs Mace: +20 (+8 melee, +8 weapon size, +4 two handed weapon) This assumes the mace is medium in size.  If it's large, the disarm is +16 again.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> Kai-Moash focuses all his strength on wacking the weapon out of the mayor's hand.




Again, a whistling blow, and the mace is knocked to the ground, though within the ring this time.  Not pausing, the mayor drives forward with a massive shield-punch, knocking Kai-Moash back but doing little harm.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 6, 2003)

Beads of sweat beginning to drip down his face, Kai-Moash swings again, hoping to catch the mayor off guard.


Normal +8 attack. 2d6+9 damage.
Sorry for the slow response time, I've had trouble connecting to enworld all day.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Kai-Moash's blow swings true, hammering into the mayor's side.  She drops her shield, attempting to snatch away his maul, but failing.  Unfortunately, Kai-Moash's blow warding her away glances off her plate.

(I rolled the AoO, it was a miss.  Don't worry about the slow post; I had the same trouble.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 6, 2003)

Hoping to take advantage of her dropped shield, Kai-Moash swings hard at her left side, trying to stay in such a way that she cannot reach her shield or mace without opening herself for further attacks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Kai-Moash lands another staggering blow, and the mayor rushes forward.  Kai-Moash's return swing again lands solidly, but Eai-Drona throws the weight of her body against him, trying to drive him from the ring.  Unfortunately, the rains of yesterday still linger in a patch of mud, and both combatants slip horribly, becomg entangled as they slide towards the edge of the ring.  Shouting stewards separate you, return the mayor's mace and shield, and prepare to restart the match.

(She tried to bull rush you, and both of you botched your rolls.  I gave you DC 5 balance checks to stay standing, which both of you failed.  This isn't something either of you are going to want to talk about much.  Re-roll initiative.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 6, 2003)

Glancing down at his mud splattered clothing and hands, Kai-Moash grins and manages a laugh, despite the embaressed crimson that creeps up his face from his neck.  He hefts his maul, adjusting his grip.

"You are proving a slippery opponent, Eai-Drona."

_Curses.  She has the mace back.  I don't think I can stand another good attack from her - but it seems dishonorable to disarm her a third time.  And you don't want to offend the mayor ..._


Initiative: 14.  If Kai-Moash acts first, he will lunge and attempt to wrestle (grapple) the mayor.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Kai-Moash lunges forward, and Eai-Drona gleefully drops her own weapon and shield, grappling with considerable skill. She attempts to put Kai-Moash in a headlock, but his surging muscles manage to break her hold.

(Unsuccesful pin attempt.  You are now in a grapple.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 6, 2003)

Surprised by her willingness to tussle, Kai-Moash tries to send them both rolling, hoping that he will come out on top and pin her arms down.  He doesn't really want to hurt her, after all.  Somewhere at the back of his adolescent mind, he's completely exhilarated by this close contact with a female giant.  

_Too bad about all this armor._

Attempt to pin.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

Kai-Moash manages to get a pin, barely managing to hold on as Eai-Drona rolls, but she is unable to dislodge his grip.  After a five-second count, the mayor yields.  "Well done, boy.  You fight well, if a little unorthodox."


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 7, 2003)

Kai-Moash stands and extends his hand to the mayor to help her to her feet.

"I was lucky, your honor," he says, rubbing a few bruises.  "Any other day and you would have had me.  You fought well and were far more skilled than I."

Breathing hard, Kai-Moash grins at is defeated opponent and then glances around to the other rings to see how his friends are doing.

Turning back to the mayor, he adds, "Perhaps we can have a drink and conversation under friendlier circumstances some time.  I'm hoping to start a smithy here and I'm sure I need to clear that with you and ... well, it can wait for another time."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2003)

The others have all won their fights handily; another half-hour break is declared while the judges confer and arrange the next match.


----------



## Arden (Dec 7, 2003)

Galed finds Kai-Moash after the second round is completed and slaps him on the back.  "I was practically raised in the practice yard, but I never saw a fight like that," he says, giving the Giant a lobsided smile.  "I think you have... considerable potential."


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 7, 2003)

"Ah, well, indeed," stammers Kai-Moash, smiling from ear to ear at the praise.  He takes a deep gulp of cold water.  "I'm sure in your next match you will show us all how it's really done."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

The next match is announced.  Kai-Moash is up against a quickling with a pair of axes, Jonas is fighting a middle-aged sibeccai in carefully polished, heavily dented plate, and Tenkar's opponent is a slender man wielding a spikestaff.  Galed's opponent is none other than Varatel.  As the two are led into the ring, the grizzled sibeccai gives the young man a tired smile.  He has apparently had  decent workout already.


(Initiative and other combat stats, Arden.)


----------



## Arden (Dec 8, 2003)

"It's an honour to cross swords with you, captain,"  Galed bows his head respectfully to Varatel before dropping into a combat stance.


Initiative roll=15
AC: 19 (20 if Varatel is using a sword)
Longsword +9 (+3 BAB, +3 strength, +1 weapon focus, +1 masterwork, +1 warrior's day bonus [assuming you're using that rule])
Damage: 1D8+4 (+3 strength, +1 natural swordsman)

If Galed acts first he will attack with his longsword.  
What kind of armour is Varatel wearing?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> What kind of armour is Varatel wearing?




(He's got an articulated plate jack, wields a khopesh, and acts first.  Yes, you do get the bonus for Warrior's Day; so does he.)

Varatel sweeps a massive blow forward, but Galed deflects it handily.


----------



## Arden (Dec 8, 2003)

Galed counters with a backhanded slash from his longsword.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Galed counters with a backhanded slash from his longsword.



Galed's blow slips past the sibeccai's defenses, hammering his plate solidly.  Varatel responds with a pair of swift blows, neither of which penetrate Galed's defenses.


----------



## Arden (Dec 8, 2003)

_He's fast.  You're not going to win this one with anything fancy, Galed._

Galed spots an opening on Varatel's right side and lunges for it, hoping to land another blow.

Paxus, Galed will just keep trading blows like this as long as Varatel doesn't do anything unusual, so you just roll the whole combat at once if you'd like.  I leave it to your discretion.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2003)

Two quick exchanges of blows follow, one of Galed's slipping past and delivering a solid blow, but then a wild swing opens Galed up to a swift disarm.  Galed's sword flies out of his hand, landing with the last 15 inches of blade outside the ring.


----------



## Arden (Dec 8, 2003)

Galed glances quickly at his sword, lying just out of reach.  _Well that isn't going to make this any easier._  Deciding against retrieving the blade, he pulls out his morningstar and attacks again.

Morningstar +7 (1D8+3)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2003)

A swift but vicious spate of blows follows, and Galed ends the fight with a single, massive blow that drops Varatel like a log.


----------



## Arden (Dec 9, 2003)

Galed offers Varatel his hand to help him up after the end of the match.  "You fight well, captain.  I think fortune favoured me today."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Jonas catches up with Kai-Moash during the break between matches and congratulates the giant on his unorthodox victory.  With all of the victories his new companions have garnered Jonas knows that he will probably have to face one of them at some point.

During his match with the sibeccai Jonas tries to use his intimidating presence to his advantage, trying to set his opponent off hoping that he will make mistakes.

[ooc: Im back ]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

The other's matches proceed relatively easily, all proving victorious.  The next match will prove quite interesting, however; Tenkar and Kai-Moash are paired against each other, and Jonas, with his frightening demeanor, is set against the only favorite still remaining:  the Darkling Blade herself. Galed is set against one of the other caravan guards, who doesn't seem to like his chances.

Jonas is lead into the ring where the Darkling Blade waits, daggers twirling gracefully in her snakeskin gloves.  She smiles, revealing a brilliant but predatory set of teeth, and assumes a light, agile stance.  In the instant between the steward saying "Begin!" and Jonas beginning to move, she leaps forward, blurring so quickly that the three points of pain in Jonas's abdomen seem to come as one.  The blows are delivered so swiftly and precisely that he doesn't realize he's fallen until he sees a man in chirurgeon's garb leaning over him with a dampened towel, holding out his hand and saying "How many fingers do you see?"

(Sorry, Erekose, but you simply couldn't have beaten her initiative roll.  I know it's a rough return, but at least it was all subdual damage.  You'd be dead, elsewise.  FaenFriend and Arden got all too lucky, and you got the other end of the stick.  The dice are a fickle mistress.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2003)

Tenkar and Kai-Moash are led into a ring.  The steward sets his staff between the two, waiting until both combatants are ready before raising his staff and shouting "Begin!"

(Initiatives, guys.  If you both state a willingness to accept each other's die rolls, you can cut me out as the middleman; it's entirely up to you.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

"Uh... 6... *cough*  I think, no wait now there is only 4." Jonas says trying to regain consciousness.  He is amazed at his opponent's speed as he never saw any of her blows even begin let alone land.  As his mind returns to him, he is glad that he placed his bet on her and pities whoever among his friends has to face her later.  Later he will seek her out to speak about her skills, later after the pounding like Kai-Moash's hammer stops ringing in his ears.

((ooc: no worries at all Paxus, I am glad that Jonas placed his money on the best atleast.  Just happy to be alive ))


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 10, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Tenkar and Kai-Moash are led into a ring.  The steward sets his staff between the two, waiting until both combatants are ready before raising his staff and shouting "Begin!"
> 
> (Initiatives, guys.  If you both state a willingness to accept each other's die rolls, you can cut me out as the middleman; it's entirely up to you.)




Kai-Moash smiles broadly at Tenkar.

"Go easy on me, my friend."  He raises his maul, holding it in both hands before him and nods to the steward that he is ready.

Initiative = 13.  I am willing for Tenkar and I to roll on our own, but if he prefers Paxus to roll, I won't be offended in the least.


----------



## tenkar (Dec 11, 2003)

Tenkar looks his friend in the eyes, a wary smilie on his face.  "Easy on you, lad?  Take it easy on me!  My noggin will only take so much pounding."  Tenkar gives the steward a nod that he is ready.

I'll let the DM roll for me... this way the scene can proceed even if i miss one of the early day posts


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2003)

(Working from the statistics on the OOC thread, since there's no character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery;  Tenkar got an 8 initiative, so it's to Kai-Moash first.  Target AC is 15 this round, 16 once he's no longer flat-footed.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 11, 2003)

The moment the steward raises his staff, Kai-Moash leaps forward, his maul sweeping in a downward arc toward Tenkar's head.  The blow connects.

Attack roll = 10 +8 (melee bonus) = 18.  Damage rolls = 2 and 5, two-handed strength bonus = +9, so 16 damage.  I am assuming that the padded weapons do subdual damage and that we do not have to take -4 to do subdual damage.  If this is not the case, I missed.


----------



## tenkar (Dec 13, 2003)

Tenkar sees stars, lights, and little wiggly things after the blow to his head.  _ I never saw that coming... hell, I can't see much of anything right now...think I know where Kai is... gonna look like a fool if I miss_

 Roll them dice for Tenkar Paxus me lad... I expect to eat dirt, but hope to do it in style


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Spinning from the force of the blow, Tenkar returns with a double-handed swing in sixte, hammering into the giant's abdomen and driving the breath from him.

(That's 11 subdual, FaenFriend.  Incidentally, all damage is healed after each fight; this isn't even deep bruising, just buffets.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 13, 2003)

_Hmmph ... little fellow packs a wallop._

Kai-Moash heaves his maul back upward toward Tenkar's body, but he seems to have lost his momentum and the maul wooshes somewhat slowly through empty air as Tenkar nimbly steps out of the way.

Attack roll = 6 + 8 (melee) = 14.  Miss!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2003)

Tenkar lunges forth, seking to take advantage of the giant's miss, but slips slightly on the slick ground, missing in turn.


----------



## tenkar (Dec 13, 2003)

_ I look like a fool... cant keep my footing and I see two of Kai... thankfully I dodged one of the two I just saw swing at me_


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 14, 2003)

Taking advantage of Tenkar's slip, Kai-Moash lunges forward and swings his maul straight into Tenkar's chest with a heavy thud.

Attack Roll = 18 + 8 (melee) = 26.  Damage (2d8) = 2 + 2 + 9 (two-handed strength bonus) = 13 damage.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Tenkar is knocked sprawling by the well-aimed blow.  He slides across the ground, sword flying away.  Seeing nothing but a hazy glimpse of his own bangs, he declines to rise.

(The first player vs player conflict ends.)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 14, 2003)

"Are you all right there, my friend?" booms Kai-Moash, extending a large hand to the fallen Tenkar.  "You fought well.  My stomach will have quite the bruise, I believe."

_I hope I didn't hit the little fellow too hard._


----------



## tenkar (Dec 14, 2003)

"Ah, yesth... I fink I'm alls bright" _ I see three Kai's, and I hear an army.  What the hell was I thinking?  Least I scored a solid hit at somepoint... I think_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

The remaining fights wrap up, Galed's having gone predictably, and his opponent nursing a number of wounds.  Looking around, you can see that the field has been narrowed to eight combatants.  The fighters are quickly ushered into their next match; Kai-Moash is to face the Darkling Blade, and Galed is crossing swords with a massive, almost ursine man, dressed in brigandine and carrying a wicked-looking axe.

Kai-Moash faces his opponent across the ring; she seems incredibly at ease, more relaxed than most people are when sleeping.  Nevertheless, at the signal from the steward, she leaps into action, striking faster and deeper than any serpent.  Kai-Moash feels all three strikes into his diaphragm at once, his breath blasted from him before he has a chance to see her move.  A cracking sound is clearly heard as his collapsing weight slams against one of the posts outlining the ring, splitting it cleanly.

(Galed, if you beat an initiative of 12, you act first.)


----------



## Arden (Dec 14, 2003)

(Initiative=14)

Galed strikes quickly at his dangerous-looking opponent with an overhanded slash.

Combat stats:
AC 19
Longsword +9 (1D8+4 damage)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 14, 2003)

Galed's blow hammers in hard, but the man seems barely affected.  He smiles as he returns the blow, axe whistling across his chest and slamming into Galed's side.

(12 subdual)


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 14, 2003)

Leaning woozily against a post, Kai-Moash shouts encouragement at Galed.

"That's it!  You show em!  Yeah!"

Turning to Tenkar, Kai-Moash grins and whispers, "Not a chance he will ..."


----------



## darkdancer (Dec 15, 2003)

*esme the bitter*

Watching various bouts in a desultory fashion, Esme's become a little bored with her own gloomy thoughts for company.  

Her interest quickens a bit when her comrades are pitted against each other.  After Kai-Moash has been brought crashing down by the incredibly fast Blade woman, Esme steps up to where Tenkar and the giant are gingerly nursing their bruises and cheering, handing them both some refreshment she's obtained from the one of the stands.  

"So who of you is left?  I see Galed the gallant is attempting to fell his opponent...  What of Jonas?  and the faen ... was his name Phain? ... he's not fighting, is he?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2003)

Jonas joins the others, seeing Esme there as well.  "Very noble battles all round.  For myself I faced that quickling earlier today and had to nurse my wounds in the tavern for a while.  Here is hoping Galed fairs well in the rest of the tournament."  Turning to watch the match, Jonas shouts out encouragement for their remaining friend.


----------



## Arden (Dec 15, 2003)

Galed winces with pain as his opponent's axe slams into his side.  Never one to give ground though, he responds quickly, hoping to catch the huge man off balance.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 15, 2003)

Kai-Moash smiles warmly at Esme.  "I haven't seen Phain today, but I'm glad you've decided to watch."

Glancing at Jonas, Kai-Moash rubs his stomach and comments, "I know your pain, my friend.  Three points of pain, to be exact."

"Farther west!" he shouts at Galed.  "Show him what your made of!"


----------



## tenkar (Dec 15, 2003)

"I'd shout encouragement if me head didn't feel like a smith's anvil after a 12 hour work day... I shoulda taken up smithing it seems and been on the other end!".  Tenkar gives Kai a friendly, but pained smile, and watches the current bout with the others.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 15, 2003)

Galed's blow again slams into his opponent's mail, this time prompting a slight grunt.  The man's return swing glances off of Galed's shield.


----------



## Arden (Dec 15, 2003)

Encouraged by the cheers from his friends, Galed attacks again.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 15, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Encouraged by the cheers from his friends, Galed attacks again.




Galed's sword come hammering in yet again, striking a glancing blow to the man's shoulder.  His return blow goes far, far wide.


----------



## Arden (Dec 15, 2003)

_This one's tough,_ Galed thinks to himself.  _I've got to finish this before he can lay that axe on me again._

Galed spots an opening left by the axeman's wild swing, and lunges aggressively for it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 15, 2003)

A flurry of violent blows ensues, until one of Galed's blows leaves his opponent staggering, and the return strike knocks the man halfway out of the ring, and entirely unconscious.


----------



## tenkar (Dec 15, 2003)

"Damn, did ya all se that?  Nice work lad!"  Tenkar pumps his fist in appreciation.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 15, 2003)

"Whoo-yah!" shouts Kai-Moash.

"I knew Galed could do it all along," he announces to Tenkar with a wink.


----------



## Arden (Dec 15, 2003)

Galed pumps his fist and shouts with triumph, his sense of modesty momentarily slipping away.  Slightly embarrased by the outburst, he leaves the ring to find his companions.

"It seems the field is narrowing," he says when he reaches them.  "Any advice for facing Darkling Blade if I should draw her next?"


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 15, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> "Any advice for facing Darkling Blade if I should draw her next?"




"Hmm," ponders Kai-Moash.  "I would make sure that there is a nice soft spot behind you to fall on.  Perhaps bring some pillows into the ring."

"But you did really well, there, Galed.  If anyone can take on the Darkling Blade, it's you.  Just try and defend yourself as much as possible, especially your stomach."

Kai-Moash pats his stomach sorely.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

"I definitely agree with Kai-Maosh on that one, be on the defensive as soon as you enter the ring.  She stuck me faster than I could even see, straight to the stomach like our large friend here said.  Good luck, though hopefully you wont draw her till the last battle. It would be rather anti-climatic for you to have to fight again after facing her."  Jonas offers.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Jonas's sense of the dramatic is appeased when the next match is announced:  Galed's opponent is a sibeccai as heavily armored as he is, with a suit of chain-and-plates and a large kite shield.  As the two enter the ring, he salutes Galed with his longsword.

(initiative roll is 7)


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

(Initiative=17)

Galed nods toward his sibbecai opponent, then attacks without hesitation as soon as he gets the signal from the stewards.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Galed's sword streaks forward in the wake of the steward's staff, hammering fast his foe's defenses and slamming solidly into the juncture of helm and gorget.  Reeling from the blow, the sibeccai attempts to trap Galed's blade, but without success.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

Jonas cheers Galed's quick offensive as he watches the blow strike.  He thinks to himself that maybe he should have bet on Galed too.  Jonas watches the pair intently as they compete, noting his friend's abilities.  It will indeed be interesting to see how they all worked together should troble befall them once the caravan gets going again.


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

With his opponent still off balance, Galed presses the attack, bringing his longsword down in an overhanded slash.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> With his opponent still off balance, Galed presses the attack, bringing his longsword down in an overhanded slash.




Galed's sword strikes home again, but as he draws back, the sibeccai traps Galed's blade with his own.  The crowd gasps as the two struggle, then mixed cheering and cursing is heard as Galed manages to disengage his weapon.


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

_These sibbecai don't seem to like an honourable fight_, Galed thinks as he pulls his blade free and responds with a sweeping blow, all in one clean motion.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> _These sibbecai don't seem to like an honourable fight_, Galed thinks as he pulls his blade free and responds with a sweeping blow, all in one clean motion.




The blow hammers into the sibeccai's side, and he falls hard to one knee.  Suddenly, his foot lashes out, catching Galed's ankle and pulling his feet out from under him.  The sibeccai rises and hammers a blow into Galed's helm.

(7 subdual, and you are prone)


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

Galed quickly scrambles back on to his feet, striking at the sibbecai as he rises.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Galed quickly scrambles back on to his feet, striking at the sibbecai as he rises.




Galed's sword strikes upwards at a vicious angle, sliding between the plates covering the sibeccai's abdomen.  He gives a choked grunt and falls.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 16, 2003)

Kai-Moash claps his large hands and roars gleefully at Galed's win.

"That was a good match," he comments to those standing near him.  "The sibbecai fought very creatively."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

The final match is swiftly arranged; the ring is twice the diameter of previous fights, and bleachers have been hastily assembled from hay bales.  Last-minute betting is furious, and the crowd's noise is almost deafening.  Galed and the Darkling Blade enter the ring, and the stewards call for silence, bringing the sound down to a dull roar.  The word "Begin!" cracks across the field.

The Darkling Blade blurs into motion, moving so swiftly that to those on the far side of the field, she seems to move before the steward's pronouncement.  Two of her strikes slap into Galed's mail.  The blows leave him reeling, but for the first time all day, someone has taken the Darkling Blade's blows and stood.

(23 subdual.  Congratulations.)


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

Galed staggers from the impact of the blows, but stays on his feet.  Deciding he needs to end the fight quickly if he is to have any chance, he drops his shield and attacks Darkling Blade with a wicked two-handed slash.

I'm putting 3 points into Power Attack.  Longsword +6 (1D8+8).  My AC will be 17 without the shield (or 18 if she's using swords).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 17, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Galed staggers from the impact of the blows, but stays on his feet.  Deciding he needs to end the fight quickly if he is to have any chance, he drops his shield and attacks Darkling Blade with a wicked two-handed slash.




Galed's blow hammers in hard, but the Darkling Blade sidesteps and catches the blow with crossed daggers.  She steps in under the sword, both daggers driving viciously in a double thrust which creases one of Galed's belly plates, knocking him to the ground, gasping like a beached fish.

The crowd roars, and bets are settled with mixed glee and despair.


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

Galed slowly pulls himself to his feet feeling bruised and tired.  He offers a weary salute to Darkling Blade and to the crowd before wandering off to find his companions.


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

Oops--double post.


----------



## darkdancer (Dec 17, 2003)

*esme the bitter*

Esme winces sympathetically as she watches Galed pull himself up off the ground.  As he leaves the ring, she smiles with grim compassion at him, saying, "Ya okay?  that HAD to hurt...."  she hands him what's left of her drink to replenish himself somewhat before going off to find something fresher for him...  and for herself.


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

darkdancer said:
			
		

> Esme winces sympathetically as she watches Galed pull himself up off the ground.  As he leaves the ring, she smiles with grim compassion at him, saying, "Ya okay?  that HAD to hurt...."  she hands him what's left of her drink to replenish himself somewhat before going off to find something fresher for him...  and for herself.




"Thanks, Esme,"  Galed gratefully accepts the drink.  "My pride is more wounded than anything else."


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 17, 2003)

"Nonesense," says Kai-Moash, thumping Galed on the back in a friendly manner. "Of all of us who faced her, you're the only one that saw what hit you.  I, on the other hand, don't remember a thing after the steward raised his staff ..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 17, 2003)

Jonas manages to locate his bookie, collecting the 3 gold coins owed him.  As the Darkling Blade seems to have disappeared, Galed is swarmed by the crowd, desperate for someone to idolize.


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

Galed begins to respond to Kai-Moash, but is cut off by the throng of spectators that suddenly surrounds him.  Even though he does not feel worthy of their adoration, he is very gracious with them, every inch the young nobleman.  His father had taught him that people need heroes, and despite their many differences he had taken that lesson to heart.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Jonas joins the others after collecting his winnings.  He is very happy about the outcome of things and it has been a fine Warrior's Day so far for him.  He pushes his way to the front of the crowd next to Galed and turns to the assembled crowd and speaks in a loud orator's voice.*

"Ladies and Gentlemen, to day we have all been witness to a great and festive Warrior's Day.  Entering the ring on this last round in the tournament, our noble Galed knew that fortune was on his side. Indeed, he was the only competitor to remain in the ring with that ghost for more than a few seconds.  Gracious in defeat and yet victorious in the hearts of all of us!  Hail to Galed Bramley!"

*Jonas smiles to himself hoping that the crowd drinks this in.  We could use a little reputation around here and it does wonders to have a people's hero in our midst.  He is secretly glad that Galed looks the part of a hero too, some of the others might not have taken well to being put on the spot.*


----------



## tenkar (Dec 23, 2003)

_Ah well, my time will come.  Heh, at least Galed lasted past the first blow.  "Galed, drink it up and taste it... many live their whole lives and never experience this!"  _


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2003)

The rest of the day passes in feasting and general revelry.  In between dinner and supper, Galed is approached by a pair of human men, middle-aged and dressed in miner's clothes.

"Sir, if we could have a word?" the taller one asks.  "We have a problem we were hoping a warrior such as yourself could aid us with.  Our mine . . .   when we were working it, we came across some natural caves.  We ignored them at first, but some of our workers started . . .  disappearing near the entrance.  After the third, the rest all fled, and we had no choice but to follow.  We wish to hire you, and any companions you have, to put a stop to whatever is disrupting our business.  We can pay well."


----------



## Arden (Jan 1, 2004)

"I'll help in any way I can,"  Galed says without hesitation.  "I can't speak for my companions, but I suspect some of them are anxious for something bigger than guarding caravans."  Galed turns and searches the crowd for his friends, wanting to wave a few of them over.


----------



## tenkar (Jan 1, 2004)

"Aye, I'll throw my lot in with the big man.  Can't hurt."  Tenkar says with a smile.


----------



## darkdancer (Jan 2, 2004)

*Esme the bitter*

Esme listens without expression, carefully trying not to appear too eager to retain the company she's been keeping lately.  She casually shrugs her shoulder as if to indicate having no better plan for the moment...

_these people let me ... don't ask too many intrusive questions... they don't seem to need to peel my secrets from her bones..._

"aye, sure, 'suppose I could help out... somewhat...  iffen yur wantin' help..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2004)

Jonas notices Galed's wave and moves over towards him.  "I'm just over here.  Be with you in a second."  Gathering up his belongings and eager to move on, conscious of the people and his new found fame.  _Maybe I shouldnt have been so obvious, this laying low thing is a little difficult._  Jonas thinks to himself as he joins the others around Galed, "What's up?"


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "What's up?"




"These men need help." Galed says to Jonas, and quickly fills him in on the details.  "What do you say, Jonas?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2004)

Looking around at the others, Jonas nods, "If our other contract is at an end, further adventure would do us good I think.  Count me in."  _Really anything to keep me moving away from Ao Manasa is good at this point._ he thinks to himself.


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 4, 2004)

"Well, no one's beaten down my door wanting to hire me as a blacksmith yet," says Kai-Moash.  "I suppose I'll help the lads out.  Always good to get to know the locals.  For a small fee, I can work on some of their mining tools, too."

"I hope the mine isn't too small for me, though."  Kai-Moash's eyes twinkle. "But as long as the brave, courageous Galed leads us, I shall know no fear."

He tilts his head impishly (for a giant) toward Galed and flutters his eyelashes, sighing, "He's so dreamy," before collapsing into a chair in a fit of roaring laughter.


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> "I hope the mine isn't too small for me, though."  Kai-Moash's eyes twinkle. "But as long as the brave, courageous Galed leads us, I shall know no fear."
> 
> He tilts his head impishly (for a giant) toward Galed and flutters his eyelashes, sighing, "He's so dreamy," before collapsing into a chair in a fit of roaring laughter.




Galed clears his throat awkwardly.  "Well then... it looks like we're decided.  Let's set out in the morning."  With a pointed look at Kai-Moash he adds, "or do some of you need more time to... recover from the evenings festivities?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

Jonas orders a round of drinks for the group from the proceeds of his winnings. "To success in all our future endeavours together and to Galed, our champion of the tournment."  After drinking a bit with his friends, Jonas will see what the talk of the town is, circulating among the revellers.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Jonas orders a round of drinks for the group from the proceeds of his winnings. "To success in all our future endeavours together and to Galed, our champion of the tournment."  After drinking a bit with his friends, Jonas will see what the talk of the town is, circulating among the revellers.




The men give Galed a rough map to the mine, noting that it's two days ride, or three days walking, to the north-northwest.  A total sum of 800 gold pieces is agreed upon, 200 paid now (to Galed) and the rest upon completion.

Jonas learns little; talk is mostly bragging, complaining, or otherwise discussing the day's tourney.


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 7, 2004)

"Well," says Kai-Moash, rubbing a few of his bruises.  "I'm off for some rest.  Are we setting out in the morning?"


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> "Well," says Kai-Moash, rubbing a few of his bruises.  "I'm off for some rest.  Are we setting out in the morning?"




"If no one objects," Galed replies.  "If anyone needs supplies for the journey we can split up the first part of the payment in the morning.  And rest does sound like a good idea.  I'm exhausted."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> "If no one objects," Galed replies.  "If anyone needs supplies for the journey we can split up the first part of the payment in the morning.  And rest does sound like a good idea.  I'm exhausted."




As the revelries end, everyone heads off to sleep.  The morning is crisp but clear, with only a few small clouds scudding across the sky in the stiff breeze.  All in all, it's a good day to travel.

(Assuming you're leaving, I'd like to know what travel arrangements you make.  Mounts, pack animals, levels of supplies, that sort of thing, and how you intend to do watches.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

A little late in waking, Jonas makes his way down to the common room for something to eat.  Luckily he made sure to drink lots of water before bed, or his head would have been pounding now. "Guess we should see about some spelunking gear, ropes, hooks, etc. before we head out.  Maybe a couple of days food and water just in case these caves turn out to be extensive.  Any other supplies that we need?"


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Guess we should see about some spelunking gear, ropes, hooks, etc. before we head out.  Maybe a couple of days food and water just in case these caves turn out to be extensive.  Any other supplies that we need?"




"Plenty of torches or lamp oil also come to mind," Galed replies.  "Do you think we should walk or ride?  Since we'll have to leave our horses outside the mines, I'm inclined to think we should just hike our way there."


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 8, 2004)

"If we decide to ride, I'll need to hire a mount," chimes in Kai-Moash.  "Or you'll all need to slow the pace a bit."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 10, 2004)

Having made their purchases, the party leaves Ke-Donal about mid-day.  The journey is surprisingly uneventful, lacking even the occasional herd or flock of wild animals to break the monotony.  The landscape is unusually quiet, and large animals seem curiously absent.

The party arrives a couple hours before sunset.  The crude wooden structures built for housing and storage are plainly visible; though they are plainly uninhabited, they seem in good condition.  The mine entrance lies some 200 feet up the side of a large hill, the path winding up to it narrow but not overly precarious.


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2004)

Galed takes a long drink from his waterskin as he sizes up the area.   "Here we are.  Let's be ready for anything," he says as he readies his shield and sword, and begins to approach the entrance to the mines.


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 12, 2004)

"If the workers have been disappearing near the entrance, we need to be ready from the start," agrees Kai-Moash.  He shifts his maul into both hands and walks at Galed's side toward the entrance.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> "If the workers have been disappearing near the entrance, we need to be ready from the start," agrees Kai-Moash.  He shifts his maul into both hands and walks at Galed's side toward the entrance.




The mine entrance is clearly built for humans and sibeccai; Kai-Moash's massive frame can barely squeeze in.  The mines are unlit, as any torches the workers had been using must have long since gone out; you must provide your own illumination.

(It'd be helpful to know what order you intend to proceed in, as the mines are a little narrow to be turning around in easily)


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 12, 2004)

"Hmmm," says Kai-Moash, peering at the entrance.  "I can't use this maul and hold a torch at the same time, so perhaps I shouldn't go first.  What do you all think?"


----------



## Arden (Jan 12, 2004)

Galed slings his shield over his shoulder and lights his lantern.  "I'll take the lead.  Could someone in the back keep another light source ready?  I'll need my shield if we run into any trouble."

(OOC: Is the mine wide enough for us to go double file, or do we need to go one by one?  Either way Galed will insist on being at the front, both because he's the most heavily armoured and because he has ridiculous notions of heroism.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Galed slings his shield over his shoulder and lights his lantern.  "I'll take the lead.  Could someone in the back keep another light source ready?  I'll need my shield if we run into any trouble."
> 
> (OOC: Is the mine wide enough for us to go double file, or do we need to go one by one?  Either way Galed will insist on being at the front, both because he's the most heavily armoured and because he has ridiculous notions of heroism.)




Two people of Medium size can squeeze past each other, but not walk side-by-side.  Kai-Moash is too big to even get past.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2004)

"I will watch our backs and take rear-guard." Says Jonas, drawing his ornate hand crossbow.  He slids a clip into the breach and nocks back the string, before pulling out a sunrod and cracking it.  Holding the glowing rod in front of him he says, "Ready when you are."


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 13, 2004)

"Perhaps I should walk in the middle," says Kai-Moash.  "Hopefully, I won't block the passage if we need to make a hasty retreat."


----------



## tenkar (Jan 14, 2004)

Tenkar snaps out of a daze, and a most distracted one at that.  "Heh, I'll fill whatever spot needs the filling.  I have a few tricks up my sleeve that may help us in a tight spot.  Just so long as my larger friends don't decide to rest their lanterns on my head" he says with a wry smile.

{OOC  Sorry for the absence... work has been... overwhelming at best recently, but its back to its normal mayhem as of today }


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

The party enters the mine, Galed leading the way, with Tenkar, then Kai-Moash, at his back.  The strangely silent spellcasters follow, and Jonas watches the back.

The mines are dark, Galed's lantern casting eerie shadows.  The passages wind around, and a feeling of timelessness and directionlessness overtakes you.  It's hard to tell how far you've gone, and only the akashic is certain how to get back.  After a time, you come upon a distinct change in the terrain.  No longer do the marks of picks scar the walls; only water has carved this passage.  It would appear you have entered the tunnels the manager spoke of.  After some time, they spread out into a cavern the size of a great dining hall, riddled with strange pillars of stone.

By a quirk of echoes, Jonas is the first to hear the scuttling noise, but soon it is noticed by all.  Then, in the dim glow of sunrod and lantern, you see motion.  Something scuttles down a pillar, leaping downward with a gurgling hiss.









*OOC:*


 I've rolled initiatives to save time.  The order is Galed, Jonas, Tenkar, Esme, Phain, them, Kai-Moash. Until they act, only one is visible, and it's 20 feet up a pillar. You can, of course, ready actions.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2004)

With his crossbow already out and loaded, Jonas quickly draws a bead on the one he can see and launches the first bolt.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> With his crossbow already out and loaded, Jonas quickly draws a bead on the one he can see and launches the first bolt.




Jonas' bolt slashes through the creature's lower shoulder, eliciting a pained shriek.


----------



## darkdancer (Jan 16, 2004)

*esme*

Jonas' actions cause Esme to break out of her deep funk to remember her own crossbow.  She takes the bow out and loads it.  After taking careful aim, she shoots forth the bolt at the same creature that was hit before.


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

Galed puts his lantern on the ground and pulls out his shield, ready to strike if one of the creatures comes within reach.

[OOC: I'm readying an action to attack with my sword if one of these things closes.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

darkdancer said:
			
		

> Jonas' actions cause Esme to break out of her deep funk to remember her own crossbow.  She takes the bow out and loads it.  After taking careful aim, she shoots forth the bolt at the same creature that was hit before.




Unfortunately, in the dim light, Esme is mislead by a flickering shadow, ber bolt going wide.


----------



## tenkar (Jan 19, 2004)

Tenkar readies his sword.  _Lets see how well I can do when its for real and not for fun_ he thinks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

Jonas will fire again as long as he can still aim at the creature.  If not then he will watch the ceiling for more where they came from.


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

(Did you miss my last post, Paxus?)

Galed summons a small globe of light in the tunnel ahead, and slowly moves forward, scanning for more of the creatures.  

(AC 19; Spot +5)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> (Did you miss my last post, Paxus?)
> 
> Galed summons a small globe of light in the tunnel ahead, and slowly moves forward, scanning for more of the creatures.
> 
> (AC 19; Spot +5)




OOC: Yep, sorry.  Now just waiting on the magister.


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 21, 2004)

In the first few seconds of the attack, which, almost in slow motion, seem to take an eternity, Kai-Moash readies his maul.

(ooc: since I go last, I'm waiting for their move to figure out _what_ they are before I decide what I do)


----------



## Atelos (Jan 23, 2004)

_Oh Cralizec, how did I end up exploring these mines with near total strangers.  I had decided to pursue other tasks whilst waiting for Dembu to relent, but somehow I can't even recall how I joined up with these folk and now we're fighting *something* side by side; at least I know the warriors are competent from what I saw in that tourney._

Phain brandishes his staff and conjures _Eldritch Armor_ to protect him.









*OOC:*


Wow, I'm surprised you even kept me on the roster, let alone waited for me to take my turn in combat, considering how I disappeared for more than a month it must have been, without any warning.  I'd like to promise to be active on a more regular schedule, but we saw how the last such promise turned out and the semester is starting.  I will _try_ to participate more though.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

The visible creature, and 2 more, leap down from the ceiling.  One lands scrabbling on Galed's shield, another alighting on a small spire next to Jonas.  Esme is hit full in the face by the injured one, which bites a massive chunk from her shoulder moments before Tenkar's blade slices through its body.  The six-armed abomination, its multitudinous eyes misting over, collapses to the ground.

OOC: Sorry it's been so slow; I've not been watching the threads as alertly as I should have.  Esme, that's 6 damage.


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

Galed attacks the creature that glanced off his shield with a downward slash from his sword.

(Longsword +8, 1D8+4)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2004)

Jonas will continue to fire on the creature son the small spire nearbye.  If he is too close he will take a step back out of the creature's reach.

[ooc; 5ft step if necessary, fire crossbow - +6 ranged (crossbow 1d8, 19-20/x2).]


----------



## tenkar (Jan 30, 2004)

Tenkar's eyes shine with excitement. _I did it.. did it when it actually mattered... think i'll be throwing up when this is over_ Seeing Esme's wound he takes postion to guard her from further attacks.

(OOC:  Sticking to Esme like glue until this encounter is over)


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 30, 2004)

Kai-Moash will try and squish with his maul anything that comes near him.

(Great Maul +8, 2d8 +9 [two-handed])


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> Kai-Moash will try and squish with his maul anything that comes near him.
> 
> (Great Maul +8, 2d8 +9 [two-handed])




Kai-Moash bring his maul up once, and down again, proving that flesh is far less resilient than steel when his opponent bursts rather graphically.

Galed's sword slices cleanly into one of the creature's upper arms, causing a spray of blood, but not disabling it.

Jonas' crossbow bolt slashes out at the remaining creature, but it dodges upwards.  This motion, however, brings it into range of Tenkar's blade, which glances off the rock above its head.

OOC: Esme, you're up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2004)

With another 3 bolts in his clip, Jonas will continue to fire as long as there are targets to aim at.


----------

